# I'm not doing it right



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just start hiking. If you see a ptarmigan, you've gone too far.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

those is purty fishes


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like you're doing it right to me! The fly in the sock trick seems to work for you!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice fish. Looks like you were demonstrating some quality skillz to me. (maybe a 1/4 point cred deduction for sticking the fly reel in the mud though ;-) ) 



I like the novel new design for a fly box too.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

So did you know that was where the fly went, and bravely continued to fish, or was is a pleasant surprise that it wasn’t lost after all?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> So did you know that was where the fly went, and bravely continued to fish, or was is a pleasant surprise that it wasn't lost after all?


Got me. We got rained out and I changed to my street clothes in a hurry. Thought there was an aggravating weed seed in my shoe.

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate sticky mud. -O,-

Nice fish *Goob*!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like another reason to go barbless. Sometimes the fish aren't the only ones that benefit from it!


----------

